# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  Question for Rob/ or whomever can help with accessing live broadcast issues

## Blueswoman

Need some help as I can't access the live broadcast you do.  One time, went on and it said needed to download a new player.  Since then have been unable to bring in the broadcast.

----------


## Rob

I have private messaged you - please check there. Since RealNegril.com offers the webcast and not Negril.com, please remember to contact me there for any problems!

Looking forward to your reply to my private message!

----------

